# how long did it take you to get a flat in Melbourne?



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

so, I'm getting ready for the move at the beginning of next year and the only thing which I'm worried about is finding a flat. I don't want to spend too much time in hotels as of course these are expensive and I'd have nowhere to cook, so my question is:

How long did it take you to find a flat in or around Melbourne?


----------



## Paddy175 (Jun 27, 2011)

The Melbourne rental market is pretty quick. We moved out last march and had moved in to a flat within 4 weeks. Will obviously be longer if you're fussy or quicker if you don't care too much.

Domain and realestate websites are good but nothing beats going to the local area and talking to the estate agents.

Don't be put off by the group viewings as a lot of people seem to look at every flat but I think a lot of people are just being nosey as we haven't found it too hard getting flats.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we are yet to start house hunting but from what i have been told by friends, try and go to houses that have viewing on week days, less people come and you get the house faster, offer a little over what they want for bond money. will keep you updated as and when we start looking
keep an eye on my experience so far thread


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

"Flats" arent exactly a popular house type here...houses/units are far more common, especially in the suburbs.

Rental market turnover is quite short here, so vacancies fill up rather quickly, esp in the more popular suburbs.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We have a 2 bed apartment on the Southbank and the vacancy rate there is virtually nil. As one tenant moves out another moves in - it's really that quick so be prepared to move quickly. 

Good luck,
Karen


----------



## AussieGraham (Jun 30, 2011)

most agency rentals are listed on realestate . com. au website so thats worth a try

also, try looking in the saturday's paper (Herald Sun) for private listings

generally when you wish to look at a property, you would call the agent or landlord and they will tell you a time, sometimes its a private viewing, other times there are groups that inspect (i.e. other interested tenants looking for somewhere to rent too)


----------



## loadrunner (Feb 18, 2011)

While you are desperate to come out of hotel and settle in a flat, be careful on choosing a property on following aspects [from My recent exp. though]-

1- Check if Hot water facility is through Gas or Electric. Given Electricity is costly here, be aware on usage.
2- Check Cooking stove is Gas or Electric
3- Check Heating system is Gas/Ducted or AC. Also check how effective it is. Some are just good for nothing.
4- Check for lift access if you are taking up an unit in 3-4 floor rise building
5- If its a high floor building, check for the width/space in the stair cases. I had a big trouble in lifting my queen size mattress. I couldn't brought up my bed. I had to lift it up through the balcony in 2nd flr. Terrible effort it was. For that reason i am scared to buy any big size furniture now. 
6- Check for water pressure if you are at the top floor
7- Check for Garbage clearance system/arrangement in building. Apparently in an apartment everyone feels its other guy's job to pull in/out the bins
8- Check for all doors/windows to be properly air insulated or not. Melbourne is pretty cold these days. We are not able to use one of our rooms for that reason. It gets too cold the moment we switch off the heating system.
9- I dont know how true is that, few of my Aussie friends suggested me not to stay too close to 
those very high rise buildings in some areas. I guess those are Housing commission of Vic or something. But make your own judgement. 
10- Initially try to make a lease of 6-8 months, so that if you dont like the property its matter of few months to start hunting again.
11- Take photos/notes on each things of the flat and mention them in the tenancy condition report when you move in. when you move out, make sure the condition remains the same.
12- If possible do not stay too close to the railway tracks, you may get irritated with frequent runs of metro, if your house is not properly insulated for air and noise.

HTH.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

hey loadrunner 

thanks for these tips . would commence house hunting once in melb in sept & have looked at domain.com & realestate.com , nice houses but as many cautioned ,we need to see the actual ground realities. Initially i was too engrossd in right location - but having zeroed in on south eastern suburbs & as job is in CBD ( will have car) need your advise on best locations not too far to drive down 
as a young family need 1 bedroom unfurnished ( is furnished apts a good idea) and we plan to rent for 6-8 months as you say. we have no belongings expect clothes as have been advised to buy all in oz . is there a duty / restriction even on bed and mattress.. saw the high restrictions on wood furnitures and ceramics thus ruling out any table ware. Electronics too advised to buy in oz . 

our home budget rentals are $ 200- 250 max pw affordable and need medicals & daycare nearby. your ideas pls thanks


----------



## loadrunner (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, when you are looking at realestate.com, domain.com, just be aware that photoshop is a great tool  ... PM me your IM details, we can have a chat.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

200-250, u wont get a thing near cbd for that amount. you can get a studio apartment at docklands for about 320-340 pw, which means you save on transport cost. but thats the ground reality


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*hello - some queries*

Hello Anjali 

cant thank you & the other senior expats enough for the great information and guidance & helps us follower guys to take note. 

good luck for your hubby work and hope either melb or syd gets u good news soon. 
your info esp on travelling with infant was super! will help us greatly. 

one thing else - the 'thinks to take' post from you has been our ready reckoner  

most things are clear except on Medication ( can we take crocin, pudin hara, nasal drops, ayurvedic meds )& on knives and forks - ok in the baggage ? 

not taking anything beyound what u outined below .... 

thanks dear 


Things to Take
Clothes: A year supply, there is a 3-6 months buffer for finding a job.

Utensils: basics, depending on your cooking but from an INdia point of view below is the list.
Steel plates and eating Bowls
Flat bottom heavy woks
Rolling pin with base
Knifes
Spoons and Forks
Strainer of al shapes and sizes
Peeler (the smaller things like knife etc are expensive in Australia)
Food processor (costs approximately 90$ if purchased from INdia but the sturdy ones in AU cost about 200$+ but they are not as sturdy, Indian food requires a lot of grinding etc)
Toaster

Tools: screw driver, spanner, pliers, hammer

Spices: Packed ones with ingredients mentioned clearly, a month's supply, no one wants to run spices hunting.

Mobile: An unlocked one so that you do not have to be tied with one service provider.

Linen

Medication for atleast 6 months


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

about medication
we got everything, from pain killers to anti acidic tabs to stomach issues, cough, cold, fever, nasal drops, eye drops, ear drops, anti allergic, basically everything that was in my medical kit. just make sure you have a prescription, they don't check but they do ask, if they want they can ask for the prescription as well. carry it with you for if need be situation. go to a medical practitioner, tell him we are going overseas and we want medication fro everything, they will give you the prescription, take a list of problems that you might have (not that you will fall sick but you never know, it always helps to carry stuff). my uncle's a doc, he asked me what all do you think you need the meeds for, i told him aches and pains, common cold, upset stomach, stomach infection, etc and he wrote everything down. we got supply that i am sure will last till they expire. make sure the expiry is for atlas a couple of years.

forks and knives, get 6 each if you really want to, you can get them here otherwise. we got them.

knives in India are a pain, i now realise, i have been using the big knife my friend has here and i am loving it, i hate the indian knives now . comes for 100$, the knife sharpener (not sure what they call it here) comes for 30 i think and it runs for life, but beware it is sharp, i am a cooking person so love it and manage not cutting my fingers 

Wok is a must, the ones here are non stick, work for sometime but you know how indian cooking goes 

roling pin with base, i use the plastic base so it did not add much on the weight. you do get mortal pestle, a good one for i think 20$ here
peeler, can opener i got from india, the imported ones, the same as you get here, food processor, if you plan to buy, get the hand held one, if not, go with what you have, they are expensive here. don't buy, too much weight, buying plus weight allowance would come to be the same. you do get a lot of stuff on gumtree, tradingpost, check those out first.

tools yes,

spices i did not get, there are indian shops everywhere, you get everything, from Parle G to slice to ghee, everything, and better quality.

linen, i got 2-3 bed sheets with pillow covers.

blanket, thanks to the ones i got with me, my friend had a quilt, awesome but for three of us we would have to buy it.

clothes, i'd say get whatever you have, don't buy new, you do get good T shirts, if you see indian standards, the ones at K mart are good, come for 5$ and they do match indian standards, unless you are a brand conscious person like I am, a sleeveless seater from Tommy costs about 70$ here when on sale, a muffler about 20-30$. get mufflers, boots, coats (over coat, long ones), business suits, these are expensive. formals i'd say get form there, casuals buy from here.

we went on a crazy shopping spree, but again, i took stuff from Marks & Spencers, Next, Mango, Debenhams, these brands i have not seen here yet.

lemma know if i missed out on anything


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks for your very useful information as usual. 

cheers


----------

